
This is what a hidden fee looks like - arange
https://twitter.com/lg/status/356859378999099393
======
DamnYuppie
I am not sure it is "hidden" as much as poorly defined.

I can see the point as the closer one cancels to their rental time the less
likely it is they can turn around and rent it. Yet I would still want to be
able to know ahead of time I would be charged $X if I had to cancel.

------
subpixel
Interestingly the only info I could find about their change policy is here:
[http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-i-hate-
zipcar](http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-i-hate-zipcar)

